

Firefox OS Phones Available for Developers - gregpurtell
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Firefox-Phone-OS-Developer-Mozilla,22197.html

======
jacob019
Firefox OS is a brilliant idea. Yeah, another phone OS is an uphill battle,
but the idea of wrapping the entire OS around extremely mature and hardened
web technologies is just a great idea. How many of us are familiar with web
development, and how many are familiar with the nuances of compiled native
apps? If I have to set up another one of those horrible android dev
environments just to make some small tweak of open source app, I think I'll
die. Can't wait to see how the performance works out, and more widespread
availability. I expect performance will be better since there's so much less
between the JS and the hardware. Much better idea than an Ubuntu mobile OS.
You might be thinking, oh what about the critical mass required for an app
store? I don't care at all and would gladly run Firefox OS on my primary phone
today as long as I have 4G. Native apps are so 3G. Web is all we need, and I'm
sick up android constantly updating.

